# Falla en amplificador Fender Deluxe 112 modelo PR205



## lucamufra (May 25, 2010)

Hola buen dia! mi problema es el siguiente:

Tengo un amplificador fender deluxe 112 para guitarra que tiene una falla en el sonido, al ensenderlo el sonido de esta claro y definido pero alcabo de unos minutos hace un extraño ruido como de corto y el sonido cambia de ser claro a distorcionado y con menos volumen. Al abrirlo para checarlo me di cuenta de que el amplificador fue reparado en el pasado, note que le habia hecho una modificacion en dos resitencias ceramicas. Busque el diagrama del amplificador y lo repare a su estado orguinal, y al pricipio todo funcionaba bien pero alcabo de unos minutos tuvo la misma falla.
Espero y me puedan ayudar con este problema!! gracias!!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 25, 2010)

Pues lo primero comparte el esquema, aunque puede ser algun componente que al estar frío funcione bien y al calentarse presente el problema.
Un saludo


----------



## lucamufra (May 25, 2010)

Aquí va el esquema: las cosas que le he cambiado te las marqué con círculos ! Gracias !


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 25, 2010)

Si puedes sube el esquema con mayor resolución ya que no se aprecia casi nada. Si tienes osciloscopio, desconecta la etapa preamplificadora de la de potencia, y chequea la salida del previo durante unos minutos (lo que tarde normalmente en presentarse el fallo), si es correcta, el fallo esta en la etapa de potencia.
Un saludo


----------



## lucamufra (May 25, 2010)

hola trate de subirlo con mas resolucion pero el foro no me lo permitio la mayor resolucion que se permite es de 1024x768

no poseo osciloscopio, que me recomiendas??


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 25, 2010)

Entonces subelo en un rar o a algun hosting de ficheros como mediafire. Si tienes algun otro amplificador, puedes conectar el previo del estropeado a este y asi lo pruebas. Lo tendrías que conectar a la etapa de potencia.
¿Tienes multimetro?

EDIT: Si puedes, dentro del rar mete algunas fotos del amplificador


----------



## lucamufra (May 25, 2010)

http://natcade.tripod.com/schems/Fender/dlux112.gif es un link del diagrama con mayor resolucion!

si tengo multimetro.


----------



## ABRANINI (May 25, 2010)

mirate un condesador electrolitico que tiene en la entrada ma parecido ver que es polarizado.un saludo


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 25, 2010)

Mira, por lo que pone en el diagrama, tiene que tener (por detras) un jack que pone "Power amp Input". Si es así, desconecta del preamplificador la alimentación e introduce música por este jack. Puede ser con un mp3, y así dejalo funcionando un rato para comprobar si falla o no.


----------



## lucamufra (May 25, 2010)

fotos fender deluxe112 aqui esta el link con las fotos y el diagrama.

Así es, tiene una entrada de power amp in, disculpa mi ignorancia prácticamente en definiciones electrónicas no estoy muy familiarizado, espero y me tengas paciencia, pero con respecto a tu comentario anterior me dices que desconecte la alimentación del pre-amplificador ?


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 25, 2010)

Espera, es que no habia visto las fotos. Eso te lo decía para descartar el preamplificador, pero creo que el fallo estara en la etapa final de potencia. ¿Tienes multimetro?


----------



## lucamufra (May 25, 2010)

listo ya deconecte la alimentacion del preamplificador y el problema persiste se escuha distorcionado el mp3

si a*QU*i tengo el multimetro!

que procede??????????


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 25, 2010)

Entonces mide la tensión del transformador (multímetro en modo alterna)y de los condensadores "grandes" de la fuente (en modo contínua)
Segun el diagrama, el transformador debería entregar unos 30V, y los condensadores, en una rama +40 y en la otra -40. Si no sabes como medir o dónde medir, busca en este foro.
Después, si las tensiones son correctas, chequea los transistores TIP142 y TIP147, y lo mismo, si no sabes como, usa el buscador.
Si aún así tienes dudas no dudes en preguntar.
Un saludo


----------



## antiworldx (May 26, 2010)

Complementando el comentario anterior... el sonido se distorsiona, pero si no tocas nada, con el ampli en reposo, se escucha un zumbido grave? como si fuera un mosco grande y pesado?
El problema que presentas es de capacitores, no de transistores. O en su defecto, de un sobrecalentamiento.


----------



## lucamufra (May 27, 2010)

Hola el problema yo lo e resuelto, la falla estaba en los transistores de salida, los e cambiado y le e puesto bastante pasta disipadora de calor a la barra donde van montados!! muchas gracias por su ayuda!!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 27, 2010)

Ok. Me alegro que lo hayas reparado.
Un saludo


----------



## lucamufra (May 27, 2010)

Gracias a ti por tu ayuda, de no haber sido por tu ayuda jamas lo hubiese reparado!!! gracias!!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 27, 2010)

Para eso estamos hombre, yo en todo lo que pueda ayudar ahi estaré, que al fin y al cabo es lo unico que vale la pena en la vida, ayudar a los demas.
Un saludo


----------



## Mfrojasc (Nov 18, 2020)

Hola estoy teniendo la misma falla presentada por el amigo, pero no doy en los transitores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2020)

No sabés cuales están quemados o no los conseguís en los comercios ¿?


----------



## Mfrojasc (Nov 18, 2020)

Es una señal parásita que se cuela inmediatamente al hacer el cambio de drive select y que puede variar en cuestiones de minutos o disiparse cómo puede pronunciarse con mayor potencia. Me di cuenta al destaparle que do si resistencias cerámicas de potencias fueron cambiadas porque el tamaño varía acorde al ensamblaje a los originales. La falla original era que no hacía el cambio por lo tanto no lograba ingresar sonido. Ya ingresa sonido pero momentáneamente me empieza a ingresar sonido parasito cuando introduzco la clavija en Power amp in o en Head Phones, la puedo desconectar y de repente la señal parásita muere.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2020)

Parece que le falta la tierra a la alimentación . . .


----------



## Mfrojasc (Nov 18, 2020)

Ya la tiene... Un cable verde con banda azul que va anclado al chasís del kein. De hecho llegue a pensar que fuese una falla de uno de los operacionales que están en las dos etapas que están en pre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2020)

La casa tiene esa conexión ?


----------



## Mfrojasc (Nov 19, 2020)

Como así que la casa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2020)

Mfrojasc dijo:


> Como así que la casa?


Las casas, lugar donde vives, debería poseer una instalación eléctrica de *3* conductores

*1* Vivo
*1* Neutro
*1* Puesta a tierra, que conecta a una jabalina, justamente enterrada y sirve para derivar a tierra cualquier posible descarga o pérdida de algún aparato eléctrico y evitar que los humanos que viven en la susodicha casa se electrocuten


----------

